# Sad News - Waniac



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sad to hear this. Waniac was a really good guy. I loved paddling thru Gore with him and his other cat buds. There was always fun carnage. I remember when he sheered off both his oars running Gore rapid at the Gore race I believe. Good times!


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

rivrrunr said:


> He loved to meet new people, get to know them, and point out his favorite routes through a rapid.


That describes Wayne to a T. Nice guy, and sad to hear this.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sad news indeed. I met him several years ago at the Cross Mountain campground. He and his friend Dave drove up with big police lights mounted on the top of their truck and as he pulled up, the first thing he said is, "Don't worry, we're not cops." We camped with them that night and he shared a ton of stories about taking their little oar rigged custom plastic cat boats down all sorts of big drops.

I ran into him again on Royal Gorge several years back when it was peaking around 4.3k. We were at the takeout and we saw a raft fly down the creek unmanned. A few minutes later Wayne shows up with his buddy riding in the back. They jump out and Wayne dives into wild tails of watching his partner get dumped at Sunshine. I saw him a couple more times at the Poudre. He was the friendliest guy, full of good spirit and always smiling.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad to hear. I met him last year,doing some low low water laps on the Poudre. His little cat weighed a ton. Very nice guy though. I didn't realize he was Waniac.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

He apparently posted as "wayniac"


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I just saw Wayne, he stopped by to talk boating. We talked about getting on Cross Mountain when it dropped. He told me about the Sotar cat he bought and another older boat he had that I didn't know about. He offered that I could row one of them through Cross. I was busy (he came to my bar to see me when I was working) and we didn't get to talk as much as I would have liked. 

I was with him the day of the Gore race that JDHOG72 is talking about. He, as well as I, were part of the safety crew. He got munched in the hole called Ginger in Gore rapid. A kayaker who also swam actually ended up ridding his upside down cat through Pyrite. We ended up leaving his boat there until the next day. But he had a smile on his face despite it. Actually I always remember him having a smile on his face.

This is sad news indeed. Rest in peace Wayne.


----------



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks BilloutWest that is correct. WAYNIAC. Please excuse my dyslexia.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

I am sad to hear about Wayne's death, but I am glad that he was on a river trip doing what he loved. I met Wayne through my rafting friends. I ran into him on lots of rivers including the Royal Gorge trip Kevin mentions where Wayne and Dave had to buy the tubers off who caught the wayward boat and had it tied on the back of their truck. He was a regular on the Poudre where I just expect to always see him. I was at the takeout at Idaho Springs having ran Lawson/Dumont at a 1000 cfs when Wayne and Dave cruise in with their cats with big smiles of course. I'll miss his smiling face on the river.


----------



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

I think that's the day I met you Sue. I was one of the two Daves on HardCats that day. I had lost my boat (and dignity) in a swim above Idaho Springs and had to walk down a couple of miles to reach Wayne and Dave Russell who had recovered it. We still floated in to the park with smiles.
Dave Dennis



SueCherry said:


> I am sad to hear about Wayne's death, but I am glad that he was on a river trip doing what he loved. I met Wayne through my rafting friends. I ran into him on lots of rivers including the Royal Gorge trip Kevin mentions where Wayne and Dave had to buy the tubers off who caught the wayward boat and had it tied on the back of their truck. He was a regular on the Poudre where I just expect to always see him. I was at the takeout at Idaho Springs having ran Lawson/Dumont at a 1000 cfs when Wayne and Dave cruise in with their cats with big smiles of course. I'll miss his smiling face on the river.


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

RIP Wayne.

Great memories of him on Gore, Piedra and Cross. He was so enthusiastic about rowing hard whitewater and the river in general.

What a great spirit. He will be missed.


Here he is on the Piedra last year.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Met Wayne three years ago thru Mountainbuzz. Did a lot of rivers with him in the last 3 years, Gore, Cross, Poudre, Clear Creek, Arkansas and many more.

Will miss his great spirit and always a smile. Last saw him at Golden City Brewery on a cold winter day and we spent two hours around the fire talking about the upcoming boating season.

Wayne, you will truly be missed.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

This is so sad to hear. I had the great pleasure of paddling with Wayne on several MF Salmon trips. His presence always helped give those trips a special character that made them some of my most memorable. I haven't seen him since the Gore race a few years back when he swam in Gore and had his oar locks sheared off. I paddled with him and Keith to retrieve his cat the next day. Turns out Gore isn't the best place for a kayaker to start R2'ing. Wayne roped me out of the water in Gore Rapid and then Toilet bowl, laughing with a big smile on his face. What a fun day on the river...I'm just sad it turned out to be the last day we shared on the river. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

rivrrunr said:


> I have heard from his family that he was on the second river day of his annual pilgrimage to the Salmon, and had walked downstream to scout a rapid. When he did not immediately return, other members including a physician who is often on that trip each year walked to find him. When they found him they attempted CPR for about 45 minutes but could not revive him.


 


SueCherry said:


> I am sad to hear about Wayne's death, but I am glad that he was on a river trip doing what he loved.


Amen.


Rest in peace, Wayne.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. It had to be a tragic trip for those involved--I hope they can find peace in knowing he was doing what he loved.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Sad to hear... I also remember Wayne from that legendary gorge run. We sure didn't encounter any other rafters braving it at that high of a flow. Memorable guy with a memorable rig. RIP


----------



## slowgan (Jun 12, 2007)

I met Wayne through the Buzz. Within five minutes, I was taking notes as he turned a chaotic cluster of rafters into a cohesive group. I learned more every time we were on the water together, whether history, better rowing, side surf a raft, or to follow his directions but not his line to avoid the meat. I'll miss his huge grin, infectious enthusiasm, and gentle mentor-ship. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

I met Wayne on an April day three years ago when my brother and I went to go check out Cross Mountain. We were clueless about the place and weren't sure how to go about scouting the run. He and Dave pulled up and got big, knowing smiles on their faces as they offered to show us through. I've never rigged up so fast. He showed me my favorite run.

I can't say enough about how kind and helpful he always was. Agreed. Best rafter I have ever met.


----------



## RiverGirl84 (May 23, 2008)

Wayniac is my Uncle Wayne. He taught me how to boat on the Poudre, Colorado, and Arkansas as a little girl. He taught me everything I know about the river. I became a raft guide for 9 years because of him. But most importantly, he was a kind, loving father, grandfather, husband, and uncle. It's so hard to believe he is gone. The river will never be the same. For those who are close, his family is working on planning a remembrance trip for him. Any input would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

RiverGirl84,

Sorry for the loss of your uncle. I know how important family was to Wayne and how much he enjoyed river time with family. How about a river trip for his 
MANY boating friends and family where we could run one of his favorite rivers and drink beer and tell "Wayne" stories around a camp fire?

Brian, Wayne had never done Slaughterhouse and you haven't done Numbers, I was looking forward to joining you both for the weekend both those issues were solved. I'm sure Slaughterhouse is one of very few Class 4 runs Wayne did not get to.

Going to miss his smile, his willingness to share his knowledge and his obvious joy on the river.


----------



## Raftergirl (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been at a loss for words since I first got the news on Sunday. Wayne has been a friend, mentor, role model for as long as I have been boating. So many memories from so many adventures - including snowy Jackson, WY on July 4 many years ago. Wayne's smile, enthusiasm and genuine love of the river and of people was infectious. My kids (now all adults) adored him and loved boating with him. Gosh, one of the last times I saw him was at his house. I was picking up some gear for our mutual friend, Dave, and I got the tour of his boat barn. He was so proud of it and showed off all of its "charms" That's just one of many memories that I will cherish. Wayne was one of the best people. He respected the river, the people and loved his life, family and friends. There are not enough words to express my sadness and sorry for the family, friends and loved ones he has left behind. A joyful life cut short and he will be deeply missed but each memory will be deeply cherished.


----------



## rbath08 (May 22, 2013)

*My father*

My earliest memories of my father are of being on the river with him from the time I was three or four. The Upper Colorado stands out for me always, where he had me run a small inflatable kayak by myself when I was 9. That didn't go over so well with some of the other people on the river that day . He became "Wayniac" and loved rafting like he loved his family. Every time we were on the river together I felt how much he loved life. He loved to tell me about all of the crazy, wonderful rafting maniacs that he met during all of his trips, I have probably met some of you. I know he loved each and every one of you that he had the opportunity to share his passion with. Thank you all for posting so many great memories of him, and thank you Dave for the original posting.
Rachel


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

*RIP*

I met Wayne on the banks of Marsh creek 4 years ago he had just done the Selway and he spent an hour telling me about the river and the great lines he had in his hardshell Cat. We talked about putting a Gore trip together but never got to meet again. Your energy and enthusiasm will be missed.


----------



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

*Memorial Celebration 5/31 for Wayniac*

For those who missed the Sunday Mountainbuzz posting, Wayne Bath (Wayniac) passed away while on a Salmon trip this past Saturday. His family has asked me to post this announcement about a memorial celebration.

Celebration of Life Friday May 31st at Community Park, 955 Bella Vista Drive, Louisville, CO, from 4 to 8 PM. Please bring a dish to share and stories to tell. 

There is a website, www.ahlbergfuneralchapel.comthat that will have more information, complete obituary, memorial donation information, and a place to share condolences with the family. 

All the best to all of you - Hug a paddler friend while you can.
Dave


----------



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

Corrected link: www.ahlbergfuneralchapel.com


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

So I'm trying to figure out what "boater heaven" looks like, because I'm sure that is where Wayne is now. For Wayne it would be continuous Class III/IV with an occasional Class V, no flat water. Every 10 miles you would stop for a beer and a laugh with you boating buds. No put ins, no take out, no permits and no groover duty. Just non stop whitewater & smiles!

Boat on Wayne!


----------



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

*Amen to that*

Right on the money, Rich. That's the first smile I've had about this. Cross Mountain without the carry, North Platte without the carry. Westwater without the FUW (upstream wind)... just heavenly fun with friends. 

Thanks!



Rich said:


> So I'm trying to figure out what "boater heaven" looks like, because I'm sure that is where Wayne is now. For Wayne it would be continuous Class III/IV with an occasional Class V, no flat water. Every 10 miles you would stop for a beer and a laugh with you boating buds. No put ins, no take out, no permits and no groover duty. Just non stop whitewater & smiles!
> 
> Boat on Wayne!


----------



## hippopotamus (Jun 4, 2005)

I only got to boat with Wayne a handful of times on the Poudre. But in those few times I gained a friend that I won't soon forget. Wayne showed me that a trip down the Poudre doesn't start at the put in, but at Vern's having breakfast with friends. His constant smile and enthusiasm for the river will be missed. Shawn


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

rivrrunr said:


> Right on the money, Rich. That's the first smile I've had about this. Cross Mountain without the carry, North Platte without the carry. Westwater without the FUW (upstream wind)... just heavenly fun with friends.
> 
> Thanks!


How could I forget no wind!
See you next Friday to celebrate Wayne's life!
We do need to plan a memorial float this summer.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

rivrrunr said:


> For those who missed the Sunday Mountainbuzz posting, Wayne Bath (Wayniac) passed away while on a Salmon trip this past Saturday. His family has asked me to post this announcement about a memorial celebration.
> 
> Celebration of Life Friday May 31st at Community Park, 955 Bella Vista Drive, Louisville, CO, from 4 to 8 PM. Please bring a dish to share and stories to tell.
> 
> ...


Today @ 4-8


----------

